# Tagless Threads v. Threadbird v. Glad Rags Ink



## 12stars

What have you guys heard about Tagless Threads, Threadbird, and Glad Rags Ink


----------



## TwelvedDESIGNS

hey hows it going? i found threadbird on the net through some random searching. they seem to be pretty good.. just wondering if youve heard anything or if anyone else has anything to add


----------



## beedee02

I have used Threadbird on several occasions and have been pleased. The only gripe I have is that I wasn't sent the misprints but was still charged. (must add that I didn't ask for them either)


----------



## Rodney

@beedee02 it would be great if you could share your review of threadbird here as well: Threadbird Printing - Screen Printing - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## TwelvedDESIGNS

just to add... i asked threadbird if they can send me the misprints and they said that wouldnt be a problem... so we shall see if i get all the tshirts i paid for


----------



## Ahuevo

In my personal experience I am about to cancel my order with Tagless Threads. I see that they try hard, but for example we have been trying for months to work the number of colors in our designs.
We asked if they would do color degrading which was offered by two other companies meaning that if we had a red and a pink they would do degrading on the red to come out with a pink so we could pay for only one color instead of two, dandy right? So we asked about this and we got a quote with less colors and less money and we thought it was perfect. But it wasn't.
Basically according to Tagless they meant by degrading colors that we should get rid of some, which was never on the table for us. So basically at this moment it's been about three months, a lot of money and still no tees.

I would say that at this very moment we won't be using Tagless again.


----------



## Rodney

> Basically according to Tagless they meant by degrading colors that we should get rid of some


That's what degrading colors would mean to me as well.

It's always good to have clear communication spelling out exactly what you're expecting since the terms you use may be different than the terms other printers may use.

If your designs have a lot of colors and you're doing screen printing, they are generally going to cost more. Reducing the number of colors in the design is common to lowering the overall printing costs.

In this case I can't really see where Tagless did anything out of the ordinary...although, like most situations where things seemingly go wrong, we're only hearing one side of the story


----------



## hsodezign

I just had a very bad experience with Tagless Threads yesterday. They had two orders of mine for over a month and they just sent them out to me yesterday and I won't get them until my event is over and done! And I made it 100% clear I needed them by March 24, 2011, it was waste of my time and money dealing with them. They never get back to you for days and you can't talk to anyone expected Carla in customer service regarding your issues, and is total waste of time!!!! After you paid them, their service is down hill. I will not deal with them again!!! I was so excited when I saw their work on their web-site, well that was joke!!!! their service suck!


----------



## Ahuevo

Ahuevo said:


> In my personal experience I am about to cancel my order with Tagless Threads. I see that they try hard, but for example we have been trying for months to work the number of colors in our designs.
> We asked if they would do color degrading which was offered by two other companies meaning that if we had a red and a pink they would do degrading on the red to come out with a pink so we could pay for only one color instead of two, dandy right? So we asked about this and we got a quote with less colors and less money and we thought it was perfect. But it wasn't.
> Basically according to Tagless they meant by degrading colors that we should get rid of some, which was never on the table for us. So basically at this moment it's been about three months, a lot of money and still no tees.
> 
> I would say that at this very moment we won't be using Tagless again.


Absolutely, I completely understand what you are saying, we are new and don't know many things but we explained this to them exactly the way I did here. They should have responded like you did right away instead of let us find the problems on our own.


----------



## Ahuevo

hsodezign said:


> I just had a very bad experience with Tagless Threads yesterday. They had two orders of mine for over a month and they just sent them out to me yesterday and I won't get them until my event is over and done! And I made it 100% clear I needed them by March 24, 2011, it was waste of my time and money dealing with them. They never get back to you for days and you can't talk to anyone expected Carla in customer service regarding your issues, and is total waste of time!!!! After you paid them, their service is down hill. I will not deal with them again!!! I was so excited when I saw their work on their web-site, well that was joke!!!! their service suck!


I kinda have the same feeling but I don't think it is that they don't care, I think they have just a couple of people dealing with customer service/sells and the rest is production. Like I said on my original post, I see they try hard but sometimes it's just not enough.

Anybody has experience with the other companies mentioned originally in the thread?


----------



## taglessthreads

Hi hsodezign, I'm one of the owners with Tagless Threads and it does concern me when I see a post such as yours. I asked Alissa and Carla about your order and they informed me of the issues, and I have to say I remember your order well. First, your shirts were backordered, we informed you of this, also your artwork was not correct. You sent us the artwork in multiple files, which is not our guidelines, as shown on our site, and explained throughout the order process. After going back and fourth with you we get the final files, which still wasn't to our guidelines but was good enough to work with. Once we received your shirts, which let me remind you were backordered, we printed a test and the halftone/gradient-based off your provided art, did not look right, so we went onto other customer orders while yours was being troubleshooted, once we found the issue, we completed your order. Were not going to give you a product that you would not be happy with, no matter how much you call us and verbally abuse my employees. We are about quality over quantity here. Speaking of that, I remember Carla informed me of you being hard to work with, talking down to her, I can't believe the emails you sent, trust me Carla has some thick skin but judging from the emails you sent I can see why she got so worked up about it. I told her to give you a refund and take your business elsewhere, but she decided to stick with it and just get your order to you. I read through your site and you offer T-shirt printing as well as graphic art, so I'm guessing your a middle man, upset that you didn't follow guidelines, and decided to take it out on my employees. Trust me, I'm not disappointed you will not deal with us again, actually our last correspondence to you was stating _we_ would rather not do business with _you_ again.

Since we are on this subject, I want others to understand a few factors that delay orders-

First, almost every person that calls us knows nothing about Screen Printing/Garment Decoration, we must train every customer on the whole process, inform them on all the details of what will work and wont work with certain garments. One important factor we must really explain to them is how artwork needs to be presented to us to make it print ready and I have to say 70% of people out there still don't provide it right. This wastes quite a bit of time of ours and the customers, we offer artwork services that I feel is very reasonable, but most decline and keep trying to do it on their own. Yes, we try to fix it most of the time without bothering the customer, but when it's 4"x5" at 72 res and they want jumbo which requires 18"x25" at 300 resolution or vector it's impossible. Or sometimes a customer will order from us and not want to fill out our order upload form (this is where they fill in all the details of their order), but lag to do so. We will email these customers, call them, leave voice messages, never get an answer, what else can we do? Then three weeks later we get a phone call asking where their order is, "I needed it yesterday for an event!" or they inform us their a "middle man" and their customer needs it tomorrow. We then explain, "well you never filled out the order upload form, we contacted you numerous times and never got a response," then they respond by stating we have horrible customer service, and ignore everything we tell them to make them understand it is impossible for us to do an order without it. Also, clothes are backordered all the time with our vendors, especially with the current cotton shortage, it's a fact. We will tell customers this and ask if they would like a different style but they are usually stubborn and have to have that style shirt, so we say "okay will let you know when they come in." Time goes by, we get a call from the customer stating they need the shirts tomorrow or they want their money back, well I guess since we don't have shirts to print we will give you your money back, we usually get an earful as if we can do anything about it, once again stating we have "horrible customer service". 

We deal with these issues with customers on a regular basis, just like other screen printers do, it ties up my employees time, keeping them from taking care of other customers. I personally don't understand this. For example- When I order equipment from a company, they have guidelines and contracts I must follow or my order wont ship. So I do everything I can on my end to make sure they get what they needed so nothing is delayed. If I provide them with the wrong specs, I most likely will get the equipment with the wrong specs. I also read all their terms so I know what to expect in case something goes wrong.

Bottom line- We have a very easy process if the customer just follows our guidelines. Some people think ordering a custom product such as T-shirts is like ordering a hand vacuum that we can take off our shelves, put in a box, slap a postage label on it, and send out that day. Believe me I wish this was true but it's not. Many factors come into play when taking care of a custom T-shirt order, if a customer doesn't do their part, it's impossible for us to do ours. Yes sometimes a customer may slip through the cracks, yes sometimes we make mistakes, it does happen, but we take the responsibility and take care of the customer as it's not only smart business but morally it's right, we really try to take care of every customer as much as we can, but we have learned when a customer doesn't want to follow our order process, chooses to be verbally abusive, we end the relationship there as it's not fair to our other customers who do follow our very easy guidelines.



Let me know if you have any questions and I will be happy to assist you.

Thank you!
Kurt Hummel
Founder


----------



## taglessthreads

Ahuevo : 

I have gone back through emails with you and Carla and she states very clearly that you can save money by half-toning the art and that was how you can save money. I also talked to her about this and she said she did nothing but try to save you money and went back and forth with you on this. This is why it takes a while for a correct quote to get to you, because often times our Customer Service Reps have to keep changing it to make it perfect to you and to meet your budget. What was told to Carla was that your art would be sent in in the exact amount of colors you paid for with halftones completed and all outlines. When we received your Upload Form, you sent in the art with a lot more colors than what you paid for. Plus, you had no outlines in your art where the woman had black hair and you wanted them on a black shirt. We, naturally, cannot just print 2-4 extra colors on your multi color designs for free so we let you know of this discrepancy. We, once again, suggested that we would halftone what we could but that we could not do it for every color. Once we had to charge you more, and we have every right to at that point, you wanted to lessen the colors and we knew that it would lessen the quality of your design with the cost you wanted to pay. Your comment about us not caring is completely false because if we did not care, we would have printed your art with the amount of colors you paid for and you would have not been happy with the turn out. I feel like you are upset because we did not give you 2-4 more colors per design for free. Even though there was nothing done on our part , we feel, that should have made you upset with us we still offered you a discount on fixing the art for you and creating half tones that would be best and work with your designs. You simply cannot make brown, red, and green all in one half tone and expect it to look full color like in your Mock Up provided to us. Also, Carla is the only one corresponding with you because she is your personal sales representative. It is best to have the same person as your communicator through the process and it makes things less confusing. Furthermore, I am positive that I made the right decision to helping you with the art because I believe in quality and had I printed and half-toned them the way you wanted - you would have not been happy. This is my goal : to make you happy. 

Thank you,
Kurt Hummel
Founder


----------



## hsodezign

taglessthreads said:


> Ahuevo :
> 
> I have gone back through emails with you and Carla and she states very clearly that you can save money by half-toning the art and that was how you can save money. I also talked to her about this and she said she did nothing but try to save you money and went back and forth with you on this. This is why it takes a while for a correct quote to get to you, because often times our Customer Service Reps have to keep changing it to make it perfect to you and to meet your budget. What was told to Carla was that your art would be sent in in the exact amount of colors you paid for with halftones completed and all outlines. When we received your Upload Form, you sent in the art with a lot more colors than what you paid for. Plus, you had no outlines in your art where the woman had black hair and you wanted them on a black shirt. We, naturally, cannot just print 2-4 extra colors on your multi color designs for free so we let you know of this discrepancy. We, once again, suggested that we would halftone what we could but that we could not do it for every color. Once we had to charge you more, and we have every right to at that point, you wanted to lessen the colors and we knew that it would lessen the quality of your design with the cost you wanted to pay. Your comment about us not caring is completely false because if we did not care, we would have printed your art with the amount of colors you paid for and you would have not been happy with the turn out. I feel like you are upset because we did not give you 2-4 more colors per design for free. Even though there was nothing done on our part , we feel, that should have made you upset with us we still offered you a discount on fixing the art for you and creating half tones that would be best and work with your designs. You simply cannot make brown, red, and green all in one half tone and expect it to look full color like in your Mock Up provided to us. Also, Carla is the only one corresponding with you because she is your personal sales representative. It is best to have the same person as your communicator through the process and it makes things less confusing. Furthermore, I am positive that I made the right decision to helping you with the art because I believe in quality and had I printed and half-toned them the way you wanted - you would have not been happy. This is my goal : to make you happy.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kurt Hummel
> Founder


It was a special I couldn't get half tones, it was one color, we had to work with one color. There was not one time anyone try to save me money, now you all took my money with the quickness, but after that like I said your service went down hill. 
Also, it was not easy to get in touch with you all, that is why I keep sending messages because you all did not get back to me. Now I understand the fact you all are on the west coast and I am on the east, but that wasn't big issue when you all took my money on time. 
Yes I sent you several files so you could see what I wanted and there wouldn't be any missunderstanding, but there was. When I order the shirts you should had told me before I paid that the shirts I wanted was back order and I would had went somewhere else. BECAUSE THE NUMBER STATEMENT I MADE IN THE BEGINNING WAS NEEDED THESE TEE-SHIRT BEFORE MARCH 24TH OVER AND OVER AGAIN. So, that is why I was so pressing with my orders...AND OF COURSE MY ORDERS DIDN'T MAKE IT TO ME IN TIME...JUST one ORDER OF TEE-SHIRTs MADE IT ON TIME. NOT BOTH!!!! ALSO, ON TOP OF THAT I HAD TO PAY OVER TWO HUNDRED DOLLAR FOR SHIPPING AND STILL DIDN'T GET MY TEE-SHIRTS....YES I AM PISSED.....
Carla, should had told me up front from the beginning that you all didn't have the tee-shirt and they were back order before I paid, this WOULD NOT BE AN ISSUE. This customer made it clear from frist email I needed this order March 24, 2011. But you read everything else but that!!!! 

Yes, I agree I feel the situation could had been handle better Sir, from both sides and we both should had learn a valuable lesson for sure!!!


----------



## hsodezign

It was a special I couldn't get half tones, it was one color, we had to work with one color. There was not one time anyone try to save me money, now you all took my money with the quickness, but after that like I said your service went down hill. 
Also, it was not easy to get in touch with you all, that is why I keep sending messages because you all did not get back to me. Now I understand the fact you all are on the west coast and I am on the east, but that wasn't big issue when you all took my money on time. 
Yes I sent you several files so you could see what I wanted and there wouldn't be any missunderstanding, but there was. When I order the shirts you should had told me before I paid that the shirts I wanted was back order and I would had went somewhere else. BECAUSE THE NUMBER STATEMENT I MADE IN THE BEGINNING WAS NEEDED THESE TEE-SHIRT BEFORE MARCH 24TH OVER AND OVER AGAIN. So, that is why I was so pressing with my orders...AND OF COURSE MY ORDERS DIDN'T MAKE IT TO ME IN TIME...JUST ONE ORDER OF TEE-SHIRTs MADE IT ON TIME. NOT BOTH!!!! ALSO, ON TOP OF THAT I HAD TO PAY OVER TWO HUNDRED DOLLAR FOR SHIPPING AND STILL DIDN'T GET MY TEE-SHIRTS....YES I AM PISSED.....
Carla, should had told me up front from the beginning that you all didn't have the tee-shirt and they were back order before I paid, this WOULD NOT BE AN ISSUE. This customer made it clear from frist email I needed this order March 24, 2011. But you read everything else but that!!!! 

Yes, I agree I feel the situation could had been handle better Sir, from both sides and we both should had learn a valuable lesson for sure!!!


----------



## taglessthreads

The whole point of a halftone is that it is to make a one color design more dimensional. Your design was half-toned. Half-tone is one color. This was explained to you during the Mock Up Process. 

And we saved you money from the get go by offering you a special. Specials are set in place to offer Clients the chance to save money. 

We are very responsive through emails and phone calls and if we do miss a call , we call back. I remember Carla being on the phone with you a lot , actually. Every Client pays on their own time and therefore you set the time you order. 

The sole reason there was a misunderstanding is because the art was not correct from the get go. Had it been sent in correctly, there would have been no question. We do not charge set up fees because we expect customers to provide print ready art. We even have an Online Artwork Guideline Tutorial to go the extra mile to let you know how and show you how we need it sent in. 

We cannot possibly check stock on an order before we take it and have it be accurate. If I check stock one day, the next day it could be completely different. Wholesalers have many customers and stock can go fast. Your order was the perfect example of why we cannot do this. If we checked stock when you placed the order and you had your correct artwork from day one, it is more likely that they will still be in stock. We have no idea how long it will take a customer to provide us with all needed materials to proceed with an order. 

Lastly, just because you stated a date you need an order, we are not liable for getting them to you on your needed date. We will never guarantee an order to get to a Client especially because variables such as artwork not being correct and back orders. It states all of this on our Terms of Service. had that been read, you would know this. Even if Carla told you the date was doable, she has no idea that there will be instances that will delay an order. And also, we shipped the package to you as asked and even re-routed it for you. We are not to blame if UPS does not get it to you when you need it. 

I think the experience would have been positive for you if you had followed our order guidelines. We can reply to each other over and over; but at the end of the day we can agree that this is not a great business relationship as we have different views of business in general. I wish you luck in the future. 

Kurt Hummel


----------



## Ahuevo

taglessthreads said:


> Ahuevo :
> 
> I have gone back through emails with you and Carla and she states very clearly that you can save money by half-toning the art and that was how you can save money. I also talked to her about this and she said she did nothing but try to save you money and went back and forth with you on this. This is why it takes a while for a correct quote to get to you, because often times our Customer Service Reps have to keep changing it to make it perfect to you and to meet your budget. What was told to Carla was that your art would be sent in in the exact amount of colors you paid for with halftones completed and all outlines. When we received your Upload Form, you sent in the art with a lot more colors than what you paid for. Plus, you had no outlines in your art where the woman had black hair and you wanted them on a black shirt. We, naturally, cannot just print 2-4 extra colors on your multi color designs for free so we let you know of this discrepancy. We, once again, suggested that we would halftone what we could but that we could not do it for every color. Once we had to charge you more, and we have every right to at that point, you wanted to lessen the colors and we knew that it would lessen the quality of your design with the cost you wanted to pay. Your comment about us not caring is completely false because if we did not care, we would have printed your art with the amount of colors you paid for and you would have not been happy with the turn out. I feel like you are upset because we did not give you 2-4 more colors per design for free. Even though there was nothing done on our part , we feel, that should have made you upset with us we still offered you a discount on fixing the art for you and creating half tones that would be best and work with your designs. You simply cannot make brown, red, and green all in one half tone and expect it to look full color like in your Mock Up provided to us. Also, Carla is the only one corresponding with you because she is your personal sales representative. It is best to have the same person as your communicator through the process and it makes things less confusing. Furthermore, I am positive that I made the right decision to helping you with the art because I believe in quality and had I printed and half-toned them the way you wanted - you would have not been happy. This is my goal : to make you happy.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kurt Hummel
> Founder


First of all I never said you didn't care, if you read CAREFULLY you can read this:


> I kinda have the same feeling but I don't think it is that they don't care...


I think you seriously hurt our business relationship, you are assuming and posting with a hot head and that's fine. I could start pointing out all the parts where you are absolutely wrong but I wont waste my time.


----------



## hsodezign

Once again I was led to believe the deadline was solid simple as that and it wasn't. The experience would had been positive for me if your people would had told me upfront you all don't guarantee my order on time and you all are liable for nothing!!!!
I was only on the phone with Carla once during the correction of the image.....we were on the phone with alot during the shipping rel-rounting......
And I know half-toned is one color, my image had two colors..I used black base to pop out the image. So, since the special was for one color so I used gray to light gray! No it was wasn't easy because the image really needed two colors, and that process told a couple of days, but it took a week laps between me paying to production getting in touch with me that my image was not set-up correctly. 
It is not the customer's problem you cannot possible check stock!!!!l inventory is inventory and having a process to keep track of it shouldn't fall on me. 
Its all good, you are very big successful company and business will go on!


----------



## hsodezign

Kurt Hummel, if I didn't get this message on March 17th, that my order was shipped out, this here what we doing...would had never happen.....

If this statement was true and my package was sent out I would had my tee-shirt....way before the due date....but it wasn't sent out when Carla told me!!! But I am still in the wrong...I know....
I was going with the information you all give me, I was excited that it was sent out and asking for the tracking number, but there was not track number at the time because it wasn't sent out when it was stated. 
And from this point it got very up-sitting for Carla, (which I am sorry that she was up-set), but don't give me info if it not true. 

From: info[USER=4630]@taglessthreads[/USER].com <info@taglessthreads.com>
Subject: RE: Order #1668
To: "xxxxxxxxxxx <>
Date: *Thursday, March 17, 2011, 6:12 PM*

hsodezign,

Its not over the time frame; especially if there is a back order, along with the art work not print ready. Per production one is shipping today and the others are in print as of right now.

Please let me know what else I can do for you !

So, I guess you didn't read this message.....and again nothing you all are reliable for!!!!


----------



## chosenmachine

Tshirt forums is last place I thought I would see a flame war


----------



## Rodney

chosenmachine said:


> Tshirt forums is last place I thought I would see a flame war


@chosenmachine Not every disagreement is a flame war  

People can have serious conversations and share honest experiences and it doesn't have to be a "flame war".

Sometimes issues need to be hashed out. 

As long as the conversation stays professional and people don't start calling names, I'm not sure what the harm is? 

Maybe I'm missing something (but nobody has reported any bad posts here)


----------



## chosenmachine

Damn I think I just got flamed good.


----------



## likkuid

So, anyone have any experience with Glad Rags Ink? Their prices are great and nice customer service, just would like to know print quality and service after actually ordering


----------



## EmergeHD

The Major problem I have with these T shirt Companies is that they all talk a very good game to get your money but as soon as they have it. That is when things get REAL! Im not gonna put the names of the companies I have issues with because I'm about to go to court over something simple that turned ugly. All I ask printers to do is DO WHAT YOU SAY YOU CAN DO. Dont Yes man me we can do this and that and this and that, but when I get my T shirts you did everything but what I asked you to do. If you cant produce what Im asking for just simply state "No we can not do that" easy and we both part ways. whats so hard about that?


----------



## mariomed

I have only great things to say about Threadbird. Tagless looks great, but havnt printed anything with them yet. Im also curious about jakkprints, theyre a bit expensive though.


----------



## kaycherie

I noticed that Tagless raised their prices and minimums since the first time I looked at their pricelist. I was all set to order with them until the price increase. I'm currently waiting for my first order from Jakprints. It was actually mailed today so I'm getting it 2 days earlier than expected. I only ordered 24 shirts (2 color job). I like how their prices are stated on the website and the price includes the cost of the shirt. Makes it much easier than having to request a quote and wait for the company to respond. I've only heard good things about Jakprints. But I'm also from Cleveland (where they are located) So I know a lot of people that use them.


----------



## just make shirts

I've used threadbird. I was not pleased. After two washes the shirts were faded. Messed up my design. What I approved and got were 2 different things. Just a waste of time and money!!


----------



## taglessthreads

mariomed said:


> I have only great things to say about Threadbird. Tagless looks great, but havnt printed anything with them yet. Im also curious about jakkprints, theyre a bit expensive though.


Hi Kay! We do have a very low minimum on our Online Designer of 15 Screen Printed T-Shirts. It is only for the Quote & Invoice Process that we raised our minimum. 

Thank you for the feedback, we will try and make it more clear on our website.


----------



## custominktees

I've used tagless threads I like them alot


----------



## Footie

Anybody use Glad Rag Ink? Looking for a review.


----------



## akira7

Threadbird, was the worst printing experience ever. No one to talk to, just email. And their so-called premium inks crack @ the gate. Your better off using jakprints. Way better price, better ink, mock ups were emailed the next day, shipping super fast. And their customer service was unbelievable.


----------



## AMC21

akira7 said:


> Threadbird, was the worst printing experience ever. No one to talk to, just email. And their so-called premium inks crack @ the gate. Your better off using jakprints. Way better price, better ink, mock ups were emailed the next day, shipping super fast. And their customer service was unbelievable.


Akira,

I'm curious to know just how bad your experience with Threadbird was? How significant were the cracks in their ink?

I used to print with Rush Order Tees, and then started taking a look at JakPrints, and literally up until this point was getting ready to take a chance on Threadbird beCAUSE of this "softer print by using a discharge underbase" process they keep talking about.

But you're the second person I've seen mention that their inks crack soon after.

Just want to make sure that I don't end up wasting my money now.

Thanks!


----------



## NickThreadbird

AMC21 said:


> Akira,
> 
> I'm curious to know just how bad your experience with Threadbird was? How significant were the cracks in their ink?
> 
> I used to print with Rush Order Tees, and then started taking a look at JakPrints, and literally up until this point was getting ready to take a chance on Threadbird beCAUSE of this "softer print by using a discharge underbase" process they keep talking about.
> 
> But you're the second person I've seen mention that their inks crack soon after.
> 
> Just want to make sure that I don't end up wasting my money now.
> 
> Thanks!



Akira,

Can you send me an e-mail [email protected]
We hate to hear when people have a bad experience and your inks should not be cracking if you used our Premium Standard inks. We also do have a phone line on our website you are welcome to call, 407-545-6506. If we don't answer just leave a message and someone will call you right back. Usually when we don't answer its because we are on the other line.

We are not always perfect, but we do always fix our mistakes if it was a mistake. If something is wrong please contact us. Our customers are the most important part of our business!

AMC21,

Please send me an email as well. Would love to chat with you about your order and make sure it comes out perfect. If you send me your address, I can mail you some samples of our printing so you can see first hand what we do. We would love for you to wash them and see for yourself how they come out.

Thanks
Nick Roccanti
Threadbird Printing (Owner)


----------



## AMC21

NickThreadbird said:


> Akira,
> 
> Can you send me an e-mail [email protected]
> We hate to hear when people have a bad experience and your inks should not be cracking if you used our Premium Standard inks. We also do have a phone line on our website you are welcome to call, 407-545-6506. If we don't answer just leave a message and someone will call you right back. Usually when we don't answer its because we are on the other line.
> 
> We are not always perfect, but we do always fix our mistakes if it was a mistake. If something is wrong please contact us. Our customers are the most important part of our business!
> 
> AMC21,
> 
> Please send me an email as well. Would love to chat with you about your order and make sure it comes out perfect. If you send me your address, I can mail you some samples of our printing so you can see first hand what we do. We would love for you to wash them and see for yourself how they come out.
> 
> Thanks
> Nick Roccanti
> Threadbird Printing (Owner)


Hi Nick!

Thank you so much for responding, (and promptly at that). A sample or two of your shirts would be great! After doing a ton of research yesterday comparing multiple companies, the main thing that's currently swaying me now at this point is this response to a question in the FAQ section on your site:

*I'm missing a few shirts, what happened?*
_All orders can have up to 5% under run. Some shirts can be damaged during printing. Due to the nature of this business we are not responsible for these shortages. Please keep this in mind when ordering and its never a bad idea to order extras._

I do understand that things can happen during production and mistakes can be made, but I just don't feel like I, the customer, should get the short end of the stick because of that error; (be it a mechanical error relating to your equipment or an operational error in the event that one of your staff members makes a mistake). RushOrderTees was quick to remedy the one issue I've ever had with one of the many orders that I've printed with them, by replacing the ones they damaged. 

I can see perhaps, if you were to refund the customer a portion of what they paid for their order back to them, but if this is not something that you would do, I'm just not sure if it's a chance I want to take. 

I was actually pretty excited to find out about you guys, (thanks to Adam at IATT). And based on the information that you have listed on your site, placing my order with your company would be the most cost effective in the long run.

What do you say in response to this? I will be printing multiple orders that will increase in volume over time, but would also like for all of my projects to be handled by one company so that everything is consistent.

Particularly interested in this "discharge underbase" premium standard ink printing you guys keep mentioning, so perhaps washing one of your color samples over and over might help me decisively select you guys as my printer.

Thanks so much, and I look forward to hearing from you.

-Aja


----------



## NickThreadbird

AMC21 said:


> Hi Nick!
> 
> Thank you so much for responding, (and promptly at that). A sample or two of your shirts would be great! After doing a ton of research yesterday comparing multiple companies, the main thing that's currently swaying me now at this point is this response to a question in the FAQ section on your site:
> 
> *I'm missing a few shirts, what happened?*
> _All orders can have up to 5% under run. Some shirts can be damaged during printing. Due to the nature of this business we are not responsible for these shortages. Please keep this in mind when ordering and its never a bad idea to order extras._
> 
> I do understand that things can happen during production and mistakes can be made, but I just don't feel like I, the customer, should get the short end of the stick because of that error; (be it a mechanical error relating to your equipment or an operational error in the event that one of your staff members makes a mistake). RushOrderTees was quick to remedy the one issue I've ever had with one of the many orders that I've printed with them, by replacing the ones they damaged.
> 
> I can see perhaps, if you were to refund the customer a portion of what they paid for their order back to them, but if this is not something that you would do, I'm just not sure if it's a chance I want to take.
> 
> I was actually pretty excited to find out about you guys, (thanks to Adam at IATT). And based on the information that you have listed on your site, placing my order with your company would be the most cost effective in the long run.
> 
> What do you say in response to this? I will be printing multiple orders that will increase in volume over time, but would also like for all of my projects to be handled by one company so that everything is consistent.
> 
> Particularly interested in this "discharge underbase" premium standard ink printing you guys keep mentioning, so perhaps washing one of your color samples over and over might help me decisively select you guys as my printer.
> 
> Thanks so much, and I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> -Aja


Aja, If there is a mistake and if you are shorted something, we will refund/credit you for what you didn't get. We may need to reword that section on our website. What we can't do is re-setup the press for 1 or 2 missing/damaged shirts. However, if there is a major issue and a large number of shirts get damaged in the process, then that is a situation where we would re-setup the press.

As a company, if we were to be able to guarantee that you get 100% of your order correct, we would then need to raise our prices to account for it. Threadbird, and many other screen printers who are doing more of a wholesale service, need to keep the prices down and this is the best way to do it. Of course we are always doing the best we can to not have ANY spoilage, but most of the time there may be 1 shirt that ends up having a hole in it that we didn't catch beforehand.

Let me know if you have anymore questions!


----------



## AMC21

NickThreadbird said:


> Aja, If there is a mistake and if you are shorted something, we will refund/credit you for what you didn't get. We may need to reword that section on our website. What we can't do is re-setup the press for 1 or 2 missing/damaged shirts. However, if there is a major issue and a large number of shirts get damaged in the process, then that is a situation where we would re-setup the press.
> 
> As a company, if we were to be able to guarantee that you get 100% of your order correct, we would then need to raise our prices to account for it. Threadbird, and many other screen printers who are doing more of a wholesale service, need to keep the prices down and this is the best way to do it. Of course we are always doing the best we can to not have ANY spoilage, but most of the time there may be 1 shirt that ends up having a hole in it that we didn't catch beforehand.
> 
> Let me know if you have anymore questions!


Nick,

Thanks a lot! Sending you an e-mail right now,

Best,

-Aja


----------



## bmodzelewski

looks like tagless isnt offering printing services for the time being


----------



## princeholiday

NickThreadbird said:


> Aja, If there is a mistake and if you are shorted something, we will refund/credit you for what you didn't get. We may need to reword that section on our website. What we can't do is re-setup the press for 1 or 2 missing/damaged shirts. However, if there is a major issue and a large number of shirts get damaged in the process, then that is a situation where we would re-setup the press.
> 
> As a company, if we were to be able to guarantee that you get 100% of your order correct, we would then need to raise our prices to account for it. Threadbird, and many other screen printers who are doing more of a wholesale service, need to keep the prices down and this is the best way to do it. Of course we are always doing the best we can to not have ANY spoilage, but most of the time there may be 1 shirt that ends up having a hole in it that we didn't catch beforehand.
> 
> Let me know if you have anymore questions!


This helped me also, Thanks Nick, if your company will refund any missing/damaged shirts then you have my business. I had the impression that if I ordered 200 shirts and 3 were damaged and 2 were missing that I would have to just take the hit and not be refunded for the 5 tshirts. Thanks for clearing this up.

How often would you say your company ends up having damaged/missing shirts per order quantity?


----------



## NickThreadbird

princeholiday said:


> This helped me also, Thanks Nick, if your company will refund any missing/damaged shirts then you have my business. I had the impression that if I ordered 200 shirts and 3 were damaged and 2 were missing that I would have to just take the hit and not be refunded for the 5 tshirts. Thanks for clearing this up.
> 
> How often would you say your company ends up having damaged/missing shirts per order quantity?


You are welcome!
Most orders we have no spoilage whats so ever. But maybe 30% of the time there maybe 1 or 2 missing or damaged shirts. Usually its a hole in the shirt that we were not able to catch when first checking it in.

Any other questions just ask!


----------

